# The Greens - what went wrong?



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Emaar has come up with a lot of great developments so far, especially the planned Burj Dubai. But I really do wonder what their architects were thinking when they came up with The Greens.








They really have to be one of the most ugliest freehold buildings I've ever seen, someone said they reminded him of council flats!










I know that they're one of the cheaper freehold aparments, but surely Emaar could have come up with a slightly better-looking design, or does anyone disagree?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

these are those buildings directly located on szr, right? these are the greens? hardly to believe!!! will they be located on the highway? i thought that these were some offices!!! :weird:

i can't imagine that somebody wants to live in there!
but i can remember: on one of the walls of these house there's a huge poster for the STREET OF DREAMS sales center in the maedows, lakes,... community!

why does dubai build such garbage????????????????? :dunno:


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Hello dubai-lover

Yep they are located just before Junction 5 of SZR, on your left if you are driving towards Jebel Ali. Some of the Greens buildings are hidden by the better-looking Emaar Business Park buildings, but you can still see a lot of them!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

their actually ugly for dubai maybe, but these apartement buildings are way better then most buildings we have in canada in which i live in.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

yeah, can't believe it! who the hell wants to live there!

so this is a mixed complex. residential in behind and offices at the front! looks so damned ugly!!!

zuhahmed - i can understand that not everything can be first class, but the design, OMG!!!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

The office buildings don't look bad though - 95% glass. 

It's just the residential ones :eek2: 









I'll try and find pics of the office buildings if I can, otherwise i'll try and get a photo of them


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

yeah, that would be nice. i always passed through these as they didn't impress me much, so i though: ok some offices, but i never thought that this in area for residentials!!!!!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

I've found a VERY small photo of one of the Business Park buildings (there are about 4-6 of them)

Here it is:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

oh man dubai is getting me jealous :bash: :jk:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks for the pic juiced! now i know what the office buildings are!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

I once had some aerial pics of various Dubai projects which I scanned from al-Khaleej Arabic newspaper, but they got deleted by mistake.

The one which showed "The Gardens" looked a lot like these. I dunno if it was The Greens or what the difference would be. From the aerial photo they had some trees and grass, so the whole place looked like somewhere in Turkey or Lebanon. Buildings like this are quite ugly, but in Turkey the weather is better and the scenery is better so its acceptable. Over here it's crap.

But I guess we do need another Karama. I noticed The Gardens have a very heavy Indian touch in their interior decor and style, and they're opening two Indian school there.. so I think they are targetting a particular group of people who are looking for affordable accomodation.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i'd also say this is the lowest level of these lakes, meadows,... communities!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Bulldozer Girl
You just made me realise how similar The Gardens and The Greens are, in terms of target market, and design. It's ironic the developers are rivals - Al Nakheel and Emaar respectively. The only difference really is that The Greens is near Junction 5 of SZR, very close to Emirates Living (Lakes, Springs, Meadows, Hattans, etc) where as The Gardens is at Junction 6

Here's pics of the Gardens, in case you aren't sure what they look like.



























You might be on to something about The Gardens having an Indian touch, because a lot of the Greens residents are also Asian expats


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

but these are some promotional pics, right? i think the gardens haven't been finished by now!!!??? :dunno:

but it looks very similar to the greens!!! it's the same concept i'd say!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> but these are some promotional pics, right? i think the gardens haven't been finished by now!!!??? :dunno:
> 
> but it looks very similar to the greens!!! it's the same concept i'd say!


The Gardens finished a long time ago, we're talking maybe a few years now. Those pictures were from their site www.thegardens.co.ae

They're not freehold, only for rent


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

that's funny ! i didn't know this area was finished, beacuse the gardens shopping mall isn't finished!!! i thought they will be completed at the same time!!!
maybe this is the only area of dubai i've never been to!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

There's one blond boy in that pic.. hehe.

Well there are a lot of people in Dubai who need accomodation of this type. Mabrook to them for their new home. Who cares what it looks like. It's not that bad, and it's way better than what you will find in other countries.

This is a pic taken from the balcony of my building in Dublin.










And the size of the living room:










It costs 1400 euro per month. The Gardens/Greens are great. Not everything has to be 7 star.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

The Gardens are finished. But the mall will be ready in February and they are also working on something called "Discovery Gardens" which I think is an upclass version of The Gardens.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

what do you guys think of everyone of us taking pics of our homes and posting them in a special thread? just an idea!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> what do you guys think of everyone of us taking pics of our homes and posting them in a special thread? just an idea!


Hmm.. well if you like. I've already posted my house pics a few times.. and *smussuw* has posted his. Dubai is so small you can know where these houses are located. I have one satellite pic of mine from the exploredubai site. Was just curious to know what it would look like if someone was gonna bomb it from the air


----------

